# Honda HSS928CT vs HSS928CTD



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

So, after much humming and hawing, I think I've landed on a 28" Honda with tracks. After I've mounted a plow to the ATV, I think the 28" will be a great compliment to my snow clearing needs! I'll still get chains for the ATV.
Original post

928 CT





HSS928CT | 71 cm (28 in)







powerequipment.honda.ca





928 CTD





HSS928CTD | 71 cm (28 in)







powerequipment.honda.ca





I had a chance to pop into the dealer yesterday (just a bit before closing time.) Sounded like the difference between the two is that the CTD has an electric start and that's it. When I look at the feature list, the CTD also mentions:
-Electric two-step chute with Honda exclusive “joystick” control
-Shear bolt guard system and hour meter

Is that a different joystick controller than the CT?

*But what I'm most curious about is the shear bolt guard system.* Is that not on the CT? I don't live close to the retailer (about 100km round trip) so I don't want to be constantly fixing shear bolts.

And no hour meter on the CT?

Finally, what's with Honda not having hand warmers? I can get a machine for ¼ of the price at Costco with them lol. Obviously reliability blah blah blah, but shouldn't Honda have added them by now?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

Found a video that seems to answer my questions but I have a new question then to anyone who has an electric start model: does the shear bolt system work quite reliably or do you still find yourself replacing the shear bolts?


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Have had my 928 for 2 yrs in January and it only has 12 hrs on it to date, never had to test the auger lock system as yet and hope I don't have to, have never heard of them breaking shear bolts with that system and hoping for another mild winter but it is not looking good so far this weekend for the high country around us, 1200-1500 metre is in the snow belt tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

If you have these complaints why even bother considering a Honda?

get an Ariens .or Yammy.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lostincanada said:


> does the shear bolt system work quite reliably or do you still find yourself replacing the shear bolts?


Also answered your duplicate question in the other thread:

It's one of the BEST features of the ATD (or CTD in your case) option. It's saved me a half-dozen times over 4 years. I have not broken a single auger shear bolt yet.

The double articulated chute adds a lot of value, as well...


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> If you have these complaints why even bother considering a Honda?
> 
> get an Ariens .or Yammy.


Complaints? Not complaints. Just asking questions...okay, maybe the hand warmers part was a complaint lol.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

tabora said:


> Also answered your duplicate question in the other thread:
> 
> It's one of the BEST features of the ATD (or CTD in your case) option. It's saved me a half-dozen times over 4 years. I have not broken a single auger shear bolt yet.
> 
> The double articulated chute adds a lot of value, as well...


Yeah, sorry about the double post. This post was "under review" for 5+ hours and wasn't sure if I just posted it wrong or something. Then saw that post talking about the shear bolt system. Guess I shouldn't have been in such a rush for this post to be approved 

The post discussing the shear bolt guard system in case anyone is ever searching and curious.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> If you have these complaints why even bother considering a Honda?
> 
> get an Ariens .or Yammy.


Does somebody take a big dirty **** in your corn flakes every morning? All the posts I've seen from you are snide and useless. People have questions and complaints about those brands as well!

The CTD is worth the extra money. The shear bolt guard system works really well while not being too sensitive. The dual articulated chute gives you more accuracy in where you're throwing the snow. And the keyed electric start is so convenient, especially when you need to stop and start the machine multiple times(like when you want to talk to somebody, brush your vehicle off, scrape the snow down to the pavement with a shovel etc..). You'll never use the pull start.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

Mick_Mach said:


> The CTD is worth the extra money. The shear bolt guard system works really well while not being too sensitive. The dual articulated chute gives you more accuracy in where you're throwing the snow. And the keyed electric start is so convenient, especially when you need to stop and start the machine multiple times(like when you want to talk to somebody, brush your vehicle off, scrape the snow down to the pavement with a shovel etc..). You'll never use the pull start.


Thanks! I actually canceled my CT order for a CTD last Friday after reading some other comments. Not a cheap option but think it was the right call based on what CTD/ATD owners are saying. When I moved this past summer, I was hoping to spend $1K on a snowblower...so a $450+ tax "add-on" was hard to swallow at first but I'm playing the long game haha!!


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

lostincanada said:


> When I moved this past summer, I was hoping to spend $1K on a snowblower...so a $450+ tax "add-on" was hard to swallow at first but I'm playing the long game haha!!


You'll love it. They hold their value ridiculously well too. I get a brand new one every 5 years. My yearly cost of ownership for a 13hp ctd is $300 doing it that way. Make sure to keep it soaked in rust check when stored, and as needed throughout the winter(I use the green can). Side skids are a must imo.


----------

